# Xentec HID Installation Help?



## BLOWZO (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello... I need your help please. I am in need of a walk through for my new HID lights. 
I have an 03 GTI 20th and just got the Xentec HID kit for my car. I cannot find how to install this thing anywhere. For people that know cars really well, it looks like a breeze to install, but I just want to make sure I do it right the first time, so I would REALLY APPRECIATE some help here. 
Thanks


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (BLOWZO)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2336099
happy reading. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLOWZO (Aug 30, 2005)

this is for retrofit. This is not instructions for what I was looking for. Unless I am missing it.


----------



## Kiddo (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (BLOWZO)*

no actually the inf there is for installing any hid setup along with retro fitting. The part you need to pay attention to is the wiring digram for the relays and fuses.


----------



## mpr-11 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (BLOWZO)*

WHERE ARE U FROM MAYBE I CAN SHOW YOU 
I HAD THAT KIT BUT SOME PROBLEMS CAME UP(BALLASTS BURNED) AND I ENDED WITH THE XENON KIT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BLOWZO (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (mpr-11)*

thank you all for your attempt to help. I had my buddy install them today. It was pretty east because he knew what he was doing. I would of neverattempted that though. I was going to do a walkthrough but forgot my divi at home. The lights are brighter than ****.


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (BLOWZO)*

Make sure you disable DRL, or make a wiring harness!


----------



## BLOWZO (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (Abramite)*

thanks for the heads up. Why do I need to disable the DRL? How do I do it? Do I need one of those euro light switches where there is an off button? 
Please advise...


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (BLOWZO)*

Since you have DRLs the voltage is not enough to power the ballasts, I'm surprised they aren't flickering, or if one side doesn't come on, If you build a wire harness you don have to disable the DRL's.
There are a few threads, search and you'll find them.


----------



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

Make yourself a relay kit. Here's the one I made:








This is how it's wired up








I did it that way because I have DE's so when my highbeams are on, both lows and highs are on at the same time.


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (alkeli)*

He has both high and low on different bulbs, So he doesn't need that kind of harness, just a regular H7 HID harness.


----------



## BLOWZO (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (Abramite)*

I started up my car last night, and only one light came on, i shut it down, then turned the car back on... and then both lights were on.....
confusion......
so what do I need then? can you PLEASE take a minute to show me, or link me to the proper sections
Thanks again for all your help guys

UPDATE: will this work? or do you have a bertter idea?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
_Modified by BLOWZO at 11:39 AM 9-11-2008_


_Modified by BLOWZO at 12:08 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (BLOWZO)*

You also need a harness...
http://faqlight.carpassion.inf...t.gif


----------



## alkeli (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Xentec HID Installation Help? (Abramite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Abramite* »_He has both high and low on different bulbs, So he doesn't need that kind of harness, just a regular H7 HID harness.

Yes, I also have seperate high and low beam bulbs... my outters are lowbeams(HID's) and my inners and highbeams(H4's). The reason I made that kind of harness is so that when I put my highbeams on, my lows stay on, so all 4 bulbs are on with highs...
Like so:








And now with HID's










_Modified by alkeli at 3:56 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## Tanknorris21 (Jan 16, 2015)

I need help with my hids
Got hb2 for an 02 jetta 
And I'm running the h4 kit
Disabled the running lights 
Put in 30 amp fuses for low beams 
But only one come on and it just depends on 
Which one comes on everytime hi's work fine


----------

